

Ask HN:  Just my eyes or did Amazon.com change their look? looks great to me - nomdeplume


======
msinghai
It's same here! (in India) but, it's visible only when I visit amazon from
iPad.

------
pedalpete
a big change is coming according to TechCrunch, but it looks the same in
Canada. Maybe you got an a/b test.

why not link to amazon as your title?

------
rorrr
I always hated amazon page design. They have this disease where they try to
put as much shit on the page as possible. Their home page is completely
unreadable. I'm sure they A/B tested it to the stratosphere, but it doesn't
work for me at all.

I've seen this happen on a very popular site, design-by-committee was
responsible. It looks like amazon has the same problem. They ask designers to
design something nice, but the requirements are insane - you have to shove 20
different blocks on a given page. Then they go through rounds of discussions
in rooms full of project managers, product managers, designers, project leads,
and often some executives (who for sure think they know better). They argue
over and over, of what features should be on the page, while stabbing their
political opponents' suggestions. It ends up in a clusterfuck like that.

EDIT: That's what it looks like to me:

Above the fold: <http://i.imgur.com/X0xde.jpg>

Below the fold: <http://i.imgur.com/ldzIj.jpg>

~~~
arkitaip
If a single web site will be responsible for the backlash against a/b testing
it will be Amazon. The amount of cruft is mind-boggling, so much in fact that
I used a custom CSS to make it usable again.

Here's how the page for a single book looks like when comparing Amazon's with
my own CSS: <http://imgur.com/a/lhWr5>

Yes, it's the same page.

